# Livery around Earsdon/ Seaton Sluice/ Seaton Delaval



## Cripple101 (20 March 2017)

Hi all 

I'm looking to move yards around Earsdon/Seaton Sluice/Delaval/Whitley Bay sort of area. Has anyone got any recommendations?

Needs to be decent sized stables as my boy is 16.2hh and still got a fair bit of growing to do. After either an indoor or outdoor arena and fair on turnout. Just after actual reviews of some of the yards in the area from people who have actually been there.

Anyone know anything about Delaval Equestrian?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 March 2017)

I viewed Delaval equestrian,  looked OK but I wasn't keen on paying for full livery in the summer when mine can live out and concerned how riding school would affect access to the school. 
Was at Gloucester lodge.  Nice yard, grazing is very rich though.  Have to cross the road which isn't pleasant in bad weather. 
Also had a share horse at Red house.  Nice yard but expensive.  
Now at rising sun and really like it.


----------



## Cripple101 (21 March 2017)

Vodkagirly how much was Red House? I've tried to call them but never managed to get through to them yet. How long have you been at Rising Sun? I've heard very mixed reviews on it but looks pretty decent!


----------



## Vodkagirly (22 March 2017)

It's a long time since I was at Red house ,  think it was £40 pw plus hay and bedding.  
Pm of you want more information.


----------



## leflynn (22 March 2017)

Duckling shares a horse at Seaton Delaval (behind the hall), might be worth PM'ing her?


----------



## duckling (3 April 2017)

I only just saw this, I'm at Hall Farm. 
Got an indoor, 24/7 turnout in summer / during the day in winter, good hacking - can go quite a way off road. PM me if you want more info.


----------

